# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Конкурсы на Каролино-Бузаге и Затоке

## Karina_Diana

Кто-то знает что в ближайшее время там проводится?

----------


## Alenajazz

*Karina_Diana*,
 Наверное, в Каролино-*Бугазе*?????
Вот что нашла:

 25.06-29.06 – V Всеукраїнський фестиваль мистецтв «ФАНТАЗІЇ МОРЯ-КАРОЛІНО-БУГАЗ- 2010»

----------

